# Give advice to a PC member (just don't tell who it is for)



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

How many times have you wanted to help a PC member by giving them advice? I know I often do. But the problem is we know the other person is not going to accept that advice. Their defenses go up and they deny they even have the problem, much less would want to hear advice from someone. But that advice can often help them and anyone else that may have the same problem. Here is everyone’s chance to get that out of your system and give the advice.

I ask everyone to NEVER tell who the advice is for or even hint at who it is directd to. That could cause to many problems so we avoid those problems. 

ok, I will go first. 

Person, you seem to get irritated at the actions of others. Remember that you cannot control others no matter what they do. So my advice is to just drop the issue and move on. The person you are trying to control will just get farther and farther away from you. In the end you are not going to get what you want from that person by trying to control them. So just stop it.


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

My anonymous advice:

Be you. Do not worry so much what others think. You are perfect as you are.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Don't eat yellow snow? Well also dont eat snow of any color other than white.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Person, stop trying to be so alpha male, it's a freakin' online forum for god's sake!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

I think you need to develop a sense of awareness. I'm not sure if you realize how you come across to people. Try putting yourself in the shoes of others you interact with.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

Dear person____,

I think you have a lovely heart deep down inside, but you need to articulate better about your boundaries at times. Also, you must be careful because you're not the only one who can be really sensitive.






Dear person _____,

You are one of the few people on this forum who scares me, but you are so strong. My advice is..keep scaring people more often :crazy:


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Lullaby (Jul 21, 2010)

Person: Don't focus so much on the bad things. I know life can be pretty fucked up, but you are much better than you think and I wish you'd realise it already. You're amazing. Believe in yourself and see what you can achieve. Nothing ventured, nothing gained. Chin up. I love you.


----------



## Azure Bass (Sep 6, 2010)

"You can't let a certain thing determine your whole life...You have to let your whole life determine that certain thing."-Shorts (a friend of mine.)


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

If you('re) direct(ing) advice to me in this thread, don't be a pansy - tell me directly. :tongue:


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

Person 1: Sorry for having been negative so often, but you know... if I lived in total optimism, it would mean I'm blinded by all the positive. Over thinking keeps me grounded. Besides, I'd probably end up super hurt if I let myself believe in people like my instinct tells me to. You know that's right. Kind of. : ) I love you. You're awesome, and I'm totally getting used to your Ne. TOTALLY.

Stop multitasking. Stop multitasking. Stop it stop it!!! "Hold on I'm gonna watch a movie while eating popcorn, painting my nails, going for a jog and brushing my teeth". <3

Person 2: Start believing in yourself. If you keep thinking you don't live up to people's expectations, you never will.

Person 3: Never give up. I know you won't. You don't have my bad luck  <-- that's a warm smile right there, like every time you cheer me up, talk to me, and say "I love you, too" with a comma. Even though that frustrates me a little


----------



## Voici Claire (Aug 10, 2010)

don't take a whole packet of chewing come from the corner press again. i don't mind you taking one but a whole packet?

if you don't do that then i'll _give_ you the chewing gum.


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't live in a box.


----------

